# Hunted: Enemies of the Empire OOC (Recruiting Closed)



## airwalkrr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Background*
Shortly following the Rise of the Empire, Palpatine's power was complete, almost. Although the Emperor's apprentice, the infamous Darth Vader, had been sent to scour the galaxy of the Jedi Order, a rare few managed to escape his clutches and retreated to fringe worlds or went into hiding on homeworlds. Vader now roams the galaxy seeking these rogue elements.

But Vader is not the only villain enemies of the Empire need fear. There is also the Syndicate, a loose conglomerate of corrupt merchants and bounty hunters who work for the Emperor going places too far out for even Vader. The Syndicate's primary purpose is espionage, clandestinely surveying suspected foes of the Emperor, but the databanks they maintain on the Holonet serve to guide numerous anonymous and independent bounty hunters and speculators looking to make a quick credit.

It is a dangerous time to oppose Palpatine's new order, but there are those who have found ways to profit from it. A smuggler known only as Zin makes a killing by keeping Palpatine's enemies hidden from his view. Zin's Renegades are a special group of undercover operatives who specialize in getting to Palpatine's enemies before bounty hunters or Darth Vader do, and taking them somewhere safe. Zin's motivations seem primarily based on money, but one can not doubt that his assistance has been useful to keep hope alive.

*Game Information*
Players will play as members of Zin's Renegades seeking out and aiding rebels who oppose Palpatine by getting them to safety. It will require some thinking and strategic planning as well as the ability to slug it out in a serious fire-fight. All classes are allowed, but be aware that Force Sensitive characters such as Jedi are likely to face unique challenges in avoiding detection. Characters begin at first level using 25 point buy. Any of the standard species are allowed as long as they had been discovered by the time of the Rise of the Empire era. All characters begin at 1st level with maximum starting credits. Only unrestricted and licensed items are available at start of play, unless you are a Jedi, in which case you begin with a lightsaber. Please note that I have never read any Star Wars books so for this campaign, only the six feature films will be considered canon. The time period is several years after the events of Episode III: Revenge of the Sith.

I will accept up to four players. Post here to express interest, as well as character ideas for approval. I stop accepting characters on September 16th. Good luck and may the Force be with you.

Rogue's Gallery
IC Adventure

See this post if you are interested in being an alternate.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 7, 2007)

This sounds like fun. 

I am in for a Jedi that specializes in Force Stealth techniques. I do not have my book on me right now, but there are abilities that can hide you from force detection and so on. 

I am thinking a Jedi that was trained by one of these Rogue Jedi specifically for the purposes of  aiding the Zin's Renegades. His mentor has been not so recently captured or destroyed by the Empires' hunters and he is currently thrust into the Renegade life before he was really ready for it. He is hoping that his Master has prepared him for the tasks that lie ahead.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a good background, FreeXenon. You're in. Just make sure to post a character by sept. 16.

Also, to everyone, please use the Star Wars stat block for your character so I can find everything.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 8, 2007)

*Trangle Orithan (Male Ithorian Jedi [Guardian] 1)*


```
[COLOR=DarkOrange][SIZE=4][B]Trangle Orithan[/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]

[i]Medium Male Ithorian Jedi 1[/i]
[b]Destiny:[/b] 1 	[b]Force Points:[/b] 5 (d6)
[B]Init:[/B]   +6  	[B]Perception:[/B]  +2

[B]Languages[/B] Basic, Ithorian, Twi'lek


[COLOR=DarkOrange]************ Defenses ************[/color]

[b]Reflex[/b]: 13; 	[b]Fortitude[/b]: 12     	[b]Wil[/b]l: 16;
	[i]CL + Abil + Base Save[/i]

[b]Hit Points[/b]: 30 		[b]Threshold[/b]: 12


[COLOR=DarkOrange]************ Attacks ************ [/color]

[b]Speed[/b] 6 squares

[b]BAB[/b] +1	[b]Melee[/b] +1  	[b]Grp[/b] +1 		[b]Rng/Finesse[/b] +2

[b]Melee[/b] 
	+1 [B]Light Saber[/B] (2d8+1) 

[b]Atk Options:[/b]
	[b]Bellow[/b]


[COLOR=DarkOrange]**************** Abilities **************** [/color]

	[b]Str[/b] 10, [b]Dex[/b] 12, [b]Con[/b] 10, [b]Int[/b] 12, [b]Wis[/b] 14, [b]Cha[/b] 16

[COLOR=DarkOrange][b]Talents[/b][/color]: 
	[J1] [b]Clear Mind[/b]
	
[COLOR=DarkOrange][b]Feats[/b][/color]:   [i]Weapon Proficiency (Simple Weapons, Light Saber)[/i]
        [Ith] [b]Skill Focus (Know (Life Sciences)[/b]
        [J1]  [b]Force Sensitivity[/b]
        [L1]  [b]Skill Focus (Use The Force)[/b]

[COLOR=DarkOrange][b]Skills[/b][/color]:   [i]1/2 CL + Abil + (Trained +5) + (SF +5)[/i]
	+13 [b]Use the Force[/b]
	+6  [b]Initiative[/b]
	+11 [b]Knowledge (Life Sciences)[/b]		

[COLOR=DarkOrange][b]Special Abilities[/b][/color] 
	[Ith] [b]Bellow[/b] (6/3d6/-1); 
	      [b]Iron Will[/b] (+2 Will Save)
	      [b]Survival Instict[/b] (reroll survival checks)
	[UtF] [b]Force Trance[/b] (DC 10) 
	      [b]Move Light Obj[/b] (DC 10/15)
	      [b]Search Your Feelings[/b] (DC 15)
	      [b]Sense Force[/b] (Auto/DC 15)
	      [b]Sense Surroundings[/b] (DC 15/20)
	      [b]Telepathy[/b] (DC 15-30)


[COLOR=DarkOrange][b]************ Possessions ************[/b][/color]: 

Light Saber (Light Green), 
Jedi Robes (Grey and Brown)

Credit Chip 	100
Datapad (Basic)	100
Aquata Breather	350
All Temp. Cloak	100 
Utility Belt	500
    [i](3 day food supply, medpac, tool kit, power pack (x5), energy cell (x5), 
    glow rod, short-range comlink (encrypted), liquid cable dispenser)[/i]

Credits: 50


[COLOR=DarkOrange]********************************[/color]

[B]Experience: [/B] 


[COLOR=DarkOrange]**************** Background and Description ****************[/color]

[COLOR=DarkOrange][b]Description[/b][/color]

[b]Age[/b]	20		[b]Skin:[/b] 	Light Tan
[b]Height[/b] 	1.9 meters	[b]Weight:[/b] 60 kg
[b]Hair[/b] 	None		[b]Eyes:[/b] 	Black

[COLOR=DarkOrange][b]History[/b][/color]

Trangle was taken as a young child from his family by a rogue Twi'lek Jedi 
that, as all others not in the employ of the Empire, are being hunted to 
extinction by Lord Vader and his minions.Trangle was discovered on an outer 
rim plant by the female Jedi Iitha Grott. She took Trangle from his family 
with their permission and brought him into the Renegade's fold. The Ithorian 
was trained to hide himself and others from other force uses. Iitha was 
killed by agents of the Empire 2 weeks ago, and Trangle feels not ready to 
take on the responsibilities that his mentor had. He feels young and 
inexperienced. How can he survive if his master could not. Self doubt 
suffuses his thoughts, but he tries hard to repress this emotion and control 
it.He hopes very strongly that Iitha was able to foresee this moment and was 
able to prepare him for his new responsibilities and duties with 
Zin's Renegades.

His cabin is filled with plants, water, soil all carefully tended to by his 
hand. Trangle enjoys all things natural and often wonders how he got 
caught up in all of this - the empire, the Jedi purge, the Rebellion and 
everything. How much simpler and safer life would have been if he would 
not have shown an ability for the Force. His mind often wanders around 
that thought, but then he also thinks of all of the things that he would 
not have seen or done, if that had not happened, how much of the galaxy 
that he would not understand and perceive and do were it not for the Force. 
The Force is a great ally and a great teacher if you let it be. If you listen 
to it. 

[b]Quote:[/b] As the Force allows, I will do what I can.
```


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 8, 2007)

Man o man I wish I had the new SW Saga book so I could get in on this! Sounds like fun. Maybe I'll just keep reading and live vicariously through you all!


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 9, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Man o man I wish I had the new SW Saga book so I could get in on this! Sounds like fun. Maybe I'll just keep reading and live vicariously through you all!




What Phoenix said.


----------



## James Heard (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm interested, seeing as how my saga game I was trying to play in has apparently evaporated due to a lack of GM.

I'd be looking to playing a Mirilian(ie, funny looking human) either as a Noble or a Jedi (Sentinel talent path) who, after that planet's disastrous defeat in the clone wars and the deaths of famous Jedis such as Luminara Unduli  and her apprentice fighting for the Empire, brings perhaps a less than total commitment to the "cause" but a deep appreciation for the avenues of wickedness people avail themselves of. He/She (I haven't decided what I'd prefer) might also double as a pilot depending on what other sorts of characters start appearing.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 9, 2007)

That sounds ok, James. But I think it best to warn you that I know virtually nothing about Mirialans, so I would not be able to incorporate the race heavily into my campaign. You would likely be the only Mirialan the players ever encounter.

As I mentioned, I have not read any of the books, I have just seen the movies so if you base your character on something more obscure, I might disappoint you with my knowledge of such.


----------



## James Heard (Sep 10, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> That sounds ok, James. But I think it best to warn you that I know virtually nothing about Mirialans, so I would not be able to incorporate the race heavily into my campaign. You would likely be the only Mirialan the players ever encounter.
> 
> As I mentioned, I have not read any of the books, I have just seen the movies so if you base your character on something more obscure, I might disappoint you with my knowledge of such.



Actually I don't think anyone knows much about Mirilians, they're an interesting visual based (as far as I know) off of a few related seconds long scenes in the Prequel movies. They're a "not normal" color of green/gold and they all have facial (and possibly other) tattoos (at least all three that have been shown). They fought on the wrong side of the war against the empire as a planet, but two of the Jedi generals fighting for the empire were Mirilian. As "near humans" they're probably not on the same social downscale as say Wookies in Palpatine's empire, but they're probably not on a love and hugs basis (near humans I mean) because of the Empire's racist policies, even without mentioning "And oh yeah, we defied you during the Clone Wars."

I've been itching to play one because of the interesting visual and because they're _not_ all that played out. They don't come with a lot of baggage, so if I screwed up I'm not going to get crosswise looks like I might if I start mentioning "the jungles of Tattooine" or something. It also gives a grudge, some likely folk heroes that very little is discussed about in movies, and a reason to defy the Empire.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds good then. Let me know how you want to develop the character further, such as class and what have you.


----------



## Max (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd like to join the game as well.  I've recently gotten the SAGA book and I'm very interested to see how the changes play out.

Rough character concept:  I'm looking to play a Sullustan scout.  When Zin's Renegades need to extract a "client" someone needs to lead the way.  Sril Nevv is a member of the extraction team, trained to sneak in, grab the client, and get them back out alive.  Preferably without anyone noticing.

He would probably concentrate on the camouflage and awareness talent trees.

If that basic concept works for you, I'll get to work providing more details and character stats.

Thanks,

Max


----------



## Einan (Sep 11, 2007)

I too just got the book and I'd like to play a droid scoundrel.  An older model droid that's seen a few too many years and a few too many owners.  He's grumpy and obnoxious, but good with a blaster and a ship.

Einan


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 11, 2007)

Max said:
			
		

> I'd like to join the game as well.  I've recently gotten the SAGA book and I'm very interested to see how the changes play out.
> 
> Rough character concept:  I'm looking to play a Sullustan scout.  When Zin's Renegades need to extract a "client" someone needs to lead the way.  Sril Nevv is a member of the extraction team, trained to sneak in, grab the client, and get them back out alive.  Preferably without anyone noticing.
> 
> ...




That sounds great. I look forward to hearing more.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 11, 2007)

Einan said:
			
		

> I too just got the book and I'd like to play a droid scoundrel.  An older model droid that's seen a few too many years and a few too many owners.  He's grumpy and obnoxious, but good with a blaster and a ship.
> 
> Einan




Only catch with a droid is that it is likely Zin would have its memory wiped before adding it to the team. The personality is fine though. It could be part of his programming.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 11, 2007)

In theory I have four players interested, but just to make it clear, I will need you to submit a complete character before September 16th to be considered. I will favor those who signed up first, but it is not a guarantee.


----------



## James Heard (Sep 12, 2007)

Ashantala Oralandi

*Destiny* 1 *Force Points* 5 *Dark Side* 
Medium Near Human Female (Mirilian) Jedi 1
Init +6; Perception +7
*Languages* Basic, Mirillian 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defenses* Fort 11 Ref 12 Will 13,
*Hit Points* 30; *Threshold *1
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Spd *6 squares (walking)
*Melee *lightsaber +1 (2d8)
*Ranged *sporting blaster pistol +2 (3d4)
*Base Attack* +1; Grapple +2
*Atk Options* None
*Special Actions* None
*Force Powers Known* (Use the Force +12): _Farseeing, Mind Trick, Move Object_
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities *Str 10, Dex 13, Con 10, Int 12 , Wis 14, Cha 14
*Talents* Force Pilot (Sense)
*Feats* Force Sensitivity, Force Training, Skill Focus (Use the Force), Weapon Proficiency (Lightsabers, Simple Weapons)
*Skills* Initiative +6, Perception+7, Pilot +6, Use the Force +12
*Possessions* lightsaber, sporting blaster pistol, SR commlink (encrypted), All-Temperature Cloak, Blaster Holster, Concealed Lightsaber Wrist Holster, Basic Datapad, Aquata Breather, 25 cr
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Experience *0
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Age* 20
*Height* 1.6 meters
*Weight* 46 kg
*Hair* Dark Green
*Eyes* Black

*Appearance* Ashantala has dark, knowing eyes that seem to flit about her surroundings looking for possible dangers at all times. She wears her worn environmental cloak at all times, and hides her long ringlets of green hair underneath a Mirilian ceremonial headwrap. Her exotic beauty gains her many stares, but her body language invites no one. Often she can be seen tapping away at the journal she keeps on her datapad, which never leaves her side.

*Background* Yellow of skin and green of hair, Mirilians differ only cosmetically from the rest of humanity but despite that fact they have went from honored members of the Senate to rebels to second-class "aliens" in Ashantala's lifetime. Born on the dusty planet of Mirial, Ashantala was pledged at an early age to serve and learn of Mirial's Jedi traditions. When the Clone Wars began though, Mirial severed its ties with the Empire and that tradition was tossed into turmoil as some Jedi decided to serve the Empire and others fought for the Confederacy.

Ashantala was off-planet, serving Master Yoda and the other Jedis at the Jedi Temple as a masterless Padawan, mostly unconcerned with the comings and goings of the Clone Wars, when she suddenly turned from her errands and boarded a light freighter leaving the system. That was only hours before the Jedi Purge began.

Never staying one place for very long, never making friend or foe, became a habit for her. Often she would hire on as a pilot or even a dancing girl, it mattered not as long as she kept moving. Eventually she made her way to the relative safety of Zin's Renegades.

*Personality* Ashantala was horribly traumatized by the destruction of the Jedi Temple, and survivor's guilt weighs heavily upon her. She often sees others with lesser burdens as weak and inferior, which she recognizes as dark, dangerous path to be wary of. She's terrified of the Empire, but she's almost as terrified of herself because of the feelings of rage that sometimes surface to wash away the fear. Subsequently, Ashantala often spends much of her free time writing about these feelings and meditating, never letting anyone too close to her else she shame the memory of the Jedi.


----------



## Max (Sep 12, 2007)

*Nyub Devv* *CL 1*

Medium Sullustan scout 1
*Destiny *1; *Force *5; *Dark Side *0
*Init* +3; *Senses *Darkvision, Perception +6
*Languages *Basic, Bothese, Durese, Sullustese

*Defenses *Ref 16 (flat-footed 13), Fort 13, Will 12
*hp *25; *Threshold *13

*Speed * 6 squares
*Melee *knife +0 (1d4+0) or
*Melee *unarmed +0 (1d4+0)
*Ranged *sporting blaster rifle +3 (3d6+0) (add +1/+1 for PBS) or 
*Ranged *sporting blaster pistol +3 (3d4+0) (add +1/+1 for PBS) or 
*Ranged *ion pistol +3 (3d6+0) (add +1/+1 for PBS) or 
*Base Atk *+0; *Grp *+3

*Abilities *Str 10, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 13, Cha 8
*Special Qualities *Darkvision, Expert Climber, Heightened Awareness
*Talents *Improved Stealth
*Feats *WP (pistols, rifles, simple), Point Blank Shot
*Skills *Climb +5, Endurance +6, Mechanics +7, Perception +6, Pilot +8, Stealth +8, Survival +6
*Possessions *sporting blaster rifle, sporting blaster pistol, ion pistol, knife, all-temperature cloak, breath mask, credit chip, hip holster (x2), mesh tape, targeting scope, utility belt (3 day food supply, medpac, tool kit, power pack (x5), energy cell (x5), glow rod, short-range comlink (encrypted), liquid cable dispenser)

*Notes:-*
Nyub is a native of Sullust, where his parents both work for SoroSuub.  His parents always assumed he would follow them into the factory to work for the massive SoroSuub corporation, however Nyub could never stand being cooped up inside.  Much tougher than the average Sullustan, he preferred to be out in the harsh elements or climbing through the caves of his native world.  

Eventually, Nyub decided he needed to get out and see the Galaxy.  Shipping out on a tramp freighter, much against the wishes of his parents, he ended up being stranded on a fringe world.  He proved to be a much better tracker and hunter than many of the natives, and so survived by tracking down dangerous game that threatened the local livestock.  Not exactly what he had in mind when he set out to see the Galaxy, but it paid the bills.  

All of that changed when he was recruited to join Zin's Renegades.  Although friendly and even talkative at times, Nyub is not a very forceful person and tends to naturally fade into the background.  This skill of disappearing, along with his darkvision, made him a natural scout for Zin, especially for night work.  Nyub has no particular grudge against the Empire, however Zin rescued him off a backwater planet, and has given him an exciting job that let's him see some of the Galaxy, and he is grateful for that.  Not to mention, if things break right, it should pay well!

Nyub is a non-descript Sullustan, standing a slightly below average 1.45 meters.

_Edit: I forgot to put my 1st level feat down, Point Blank Shot_


----------



## Einan (Sep 12, 2007)

*HX-33*
Destiny 1 Force Points 5 Dark Side 
Medium 4th Degree Droid Scoundrel 1
*Init* +9; *Perception +7*
Languages Basic, Binary
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Defenses* Reflex 17, Will 12, Fortitude 11
Hit Points 18; Threshold 16
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Spd* 6 squares (walking)
*Melee* stun baton +0 (2d6 stun)
*Ranged* Heavy blaster pistol +4 (3d8) or
*Ranged* Heavy Blaster pistol +5 (3d8+1) with point blank shot or
*Ranged* Heavy Blaster Pistol +6 (3d8+1) with point blank shot and skirmisher
Base Attack +0; Grapple +0
Atk Options None
Special Actions None
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Abilities* STR 11 DEX 18 CON - INT 14 WIS 10 CHA 6
*Talents* Skirmisher
*Feats* Point Blank Shot, Weapon Proficiency Pistols, Simple Weapons, Improved Damage Threshold
*Skills* Initiative +9, Mechanics +7, Perception +7, Pilot +9, Stealth +9, Use Computer +7
*Possessions *Heuristic processor, 2 arm appendages, hip holster (heavy blaster pistol), vocabulator, internal comlink, improved sensor package, darkvision, locked access, 5 kilograms compartment space (stun baton, hold-out blaster, ion pistol, 2 frag grenades, tool kit, security kit, 2 spare power packs, 2 spare energy cells)
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Experience 0
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
*Appearance* HX-33 is a thin gun metal grey bipedal humanoid droid that walks with a slight roll to its steps.  Its head is shaped like a bucket with sensors spaced evenly along its circumference.  When it speaks, its voice issues from a small box on its chest, which seems bolted on after manufacture, giving it a slightly cobbled together look. It carries a heavy blaster on its hip, giving it the seeming of a gunslinger. A rusty, obsolete wreck of a gunslinger. 

*Background* HX-33 has had its memory wiped so many times that it’s almost comical.  Its skill set seems to suggest that it was a security droid, and its penchant for explosions backs that up.  However, its personality suggests that it was supposed to be used for target practice and somehow survived.  

*Quote:* “This unit is certified for search and rescue operations.  Do you require your rescuees to be alive and fully functional?  This unit is programmed to provide mostly functional, with a slim chance of alive.”


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 12, 2007)

The 4 that are currently posted look like and interesting group:

A *Ithorian Jedi Guardian* that is not specialized in combat and whose primary skill is to hide himself from other Force users

A *Mirilian Jedi Pilot* that is not also specialized in combat but has other Force abilities

A *Sullustan Scout* who is stealthy and pretty good with a gun

A *Droid Scoundrel* that is stealthy, good with other mechanical devices and is good with gun. 

We have 1/2 stealth, 1/2 strong Ranged and 1/2 OK melee.


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Sep 12, 2007)

Still have openings?

Let me know!

Thanks


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 12, 2007)

Check post #15, Recruiting is open until the 16th as far a I am aware.


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Sep 12, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Check post #15, Recruiting is open until the 16th as far a I am aware.




Yeah, but it also said 4 players, and there are 4 sheets submitted... I wasn't sure if he was still recruiting, or if the hard cap was 4.

Thanks though!
Erica


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 12, 2007)

> I will favor those who signed up first, but it is not a guarantee.



It could not hurt to submit a character, just in case.


----------



## James Heard (Sep 13, 2007)

I think I can safely say that no game ever _suffered _from lots of people expressing interest and sharing good ideas for good characters online. It's not like real life where if too many people show up you have to call the fire marshal.


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Sep 13, 2007)

Jinta

Medium 		Female 
Human 		Solider 1
Destiny: 1 	Force Points: 5
Init:   +8  	Perception:  +5

Languages Basic

************ Defenses ************

Reflex: 16 	Fortitude: 14     Will: 11

Hit Points: 31	Threshold: 14


************ Attacks ************ 

Speed 6 squares		BAB +1	

Melee 
Collapsable Quarterstaff +1 (1d6/1d6+2) B

Ranged	
Bowcaster (s) +2 (3d10 +4) P/Eng
**************** Abilities **************** 

Str 14, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 8

Talents: 
Weapon Specialization (Bowcaster)

Feats:  
Armor Profiencey (light)
Armor Profiencey (medium)
Weapon Profiencey (Pistol)
Weapon Profiencey (Rifle)
Weapon Profiencey (Simple)
Exotic Weapon Profiencey
Weapon Focus (Bowcaster)

Skills:  
Initiative +8
Mechanics +5
Knowledge Tatics +5
Perception +5

************ Possessions ************

Bowcaster	             1500
Collapseable Quarterstaff     80
Blast Helmet/Vest               500
Credit Chip 		100
All Temp. Cloak		100 
Utility Belt		500
    (3 day food supply, medpac, tool kit, power pack (x5), energy cell (x5), 
    glow rod, short-range comlink (encrypted), liquid cable dispenser)

Credits: 145

********************************

Experience:  

**************** Background and Description ****************

Description

Age	23		Skin: 	Light
Height 	5'1"		Weight: 120
Hair 	Dark Brown	Eyes: 	Brown

History:

"Go to hell, Bata,"  Jinta's eyes narrowed, staring at the man infront of her. Her cheek ached and throbbed from the cold steel of the torn metal he had ripped across her face. She felt the slip of blood trickle down her cheekbone and into the colar of her jumpsuit, making the fabric stick. It was the most irritating sensation in the world. Blood sticking to fabric, that is. Not the being hit part.

The being hit part made her adrenline throb and her heart tighten. She wanted to rage back, to fight back. That was the point, of course. Zin was trying to prove that she couldn't keep her cool. He wouldn't be wrong either. She had a history of a temper, having across her lifespan been tossed out of four orphanages, two planets and countless bars across the galaxy. Her temper had narrowly gotten her jailed more then once, and landed her in pratical slavery...once.

That had been an interesting encounter with a wookie and a shooting range. It had been some argument between the two of them- and when she was told to put her money where her mouth was- she nearly balked. After some coaxing, she remembered putting down her credit chip- and losing all thousand credits. But, sportingly enough, they offered her a second chance. When she balked again, they called her coward.

Jinta was no coward. She had nothing more to barter, so she said she'd work, for free, for a year - in exchange for the weapon on the wookie's back. Thankfully, she won, and the wookie was goodnatured enough to allow her to learn how to use the huge bow-like projectile. It had saved her hide more then once now...even though she was more then often chuckled at for such an old piece of machinery.

She payed for her musings with the metal coming clanking down ontop of her head. She dropped to her knees, her gloved hands balling into fists, her long hair threatening to come loose of its bindings. She glared up at the man and shook her head, "Fine. I'll work for you. But you better make it worth my while..."

***

There was a time when Jinta was probably a normal child. There is little proof of that now, save a small adoption certificate pressed between the lining of her well-used jumpsuit. What she dosn't know was that her parents were traders between worlds, and when her parents got too far into debt, they had to put her up for adoption or sell her into slavery. 

The man that adopted her had no real want for a child, save to pratice experiments on. Psychological, mostly. She was battle trained young, taught to fight and to weild weapons of all sorts. She was twelve when he bought a slave, had her befriend it, only to force her to slaughter him. It made the little girl angry...so angry.

As soon as she could, she left. No note, nothing. She hitchiked onto the first trader-ship that would take her, and went to the outer rim to do the only thing she knew how to do- fight. That lasted about as long as the senate changed hands...she had been sent on a mission to support the Senator and was stuck between a rock and a hard place. She found out what the Senator's goals truely were. In a nutshell- she knew when someone was trying to mess with her head. Psychological games were not new to her. So she resigned as soon as she could, and started wandering as a Merc- a hired hand on whatever ship would take a bit of muscle.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 13, 2007)

Cool writing and story. I hope that we all make it in. We would be quite the rag-tag group.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 13, 2007)

I like the look of Ashantala, James. Good submission.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 13, 2007)

Nyub looks good to go as well, Max. Good work.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 13, 2007)

HX-33 looks good Einan. Very entertaining character.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 13, 2007)

Overall, Jinta looks alright, RP. But I do have two important critiques on the background.

First, and most important, the era of play for this campaign is the Rise of the Empire, shortly after the events of Episode III. The Yuuzhan Vong have not arrived in the galaxy en masse at this time and hence, I am wavering on the amphistaff. The vast majority of the galaxy knows nothing about the Yuuzhan Vong.

Second, no one, not even Zin's Renegades know exactly who Zin is. It may not even be his real name. All that is known is that he runs smuggling operations and communicates mission objectives to the Renegades. With that in mind, you might want to tweak your background a bit, as it is unlikely for Jinta to have met Zin before; at the very least she would not have realized who he was.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 13, 2007)

To clarify on the player selection process, I will accept any number of submissions until September 16th. I will favor those who submitted characters first, but quality of submissions is also a priority. Additionally, you are more likely to earn a slot if you are playing a different character class than others. Since each class brings a different suite of abilities to the table, I would like for the group to be as diverse as possible. Four players is actually the minimum I envisioned, but that would have only been the case if I had a bunch of similar submissions. Ideally, the party would include one member of each character class for a total of 5 characters. So far, the only duplicate character class has been Jedi, and I will probably only select one of them for the campaign, unless I decide that both bring something very special and desirable to the campaign.

A good noble submission would probably stand a good chance of making the final cut at this point in time.


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Sep 14, 2007)

I did the edits, instead of mentioning Zin, I changed the name. It can be random goomba #4. Its not the focus of the story. 

As far as the Vong & the Amphistaff, it is your discression. Let me know and I will rewrite if need-be. I would really love to keep it, of course, but I can deal without it.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 14, 2007)

I would prefer you choose another weapon over the amphistaff. It just isn't pertinent to the era. As far as this campaign is concerned, the Yuuzhan Vong do not exist.


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Sep 14, 2007)

No problem, let me go drag my book out and throw up some edits.


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Sep 14, 2007)

How would you feel about a bowcaster instead?


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 14, 2007)

A bowcaster is fine. Just remember you are not proficient with it unless you are a wookie or you take the EWP feat.

Edit: and make sure you can afford the bowcaster

Edit2: Soldiers start with 1,875 credits so it looks like you can afford it.


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Sep 14, 2007)

I thought it was max credits...soliders get 3d4x250...max 3d4 is 12x250=3000 creds. If I'm wrong i'll ajust again.

But I edited with the proper feats


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 15, 2007)

Just a reminder that recruiting closes tomorrow (the 16th). I will announce the players in this thread tomorrow evening.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 15, 2007)

RisingPhoenix said:
			
		

> I thought it was max credits...soliders get 3d4x250...max 3d4 is 12x250=3000 creds. If I'm wrong i'll ajust again.
> 
> But I edited with the proper feats




Oops! My bad. I forgot I was doing this campaign as max starting credits. Yea, you've got 3,000.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok, I have made my selections. The party will consist of:

FreeXenon as Trangle Orithan, male ithorian Jedi
Max as Nyub Devv, male sullustan scout
Einan as HX-33, 4th degree droid scoundrel
RisingPhoenix as Jinta, female human soldier

Before we begin, I need those of you who were selected to make the following changes to bring your characters up to speed.

[sblock=FreeXenon]You ability scores total 26 points. You need to fix them to equal 25.[/sblock]
[sblock=Max]By my count you should have 112 credits left. Note I included license fees for your weapons in this count.[/sblock]
[sblock=Einan]Droid systems have a separate place in the stat block between Skills and Posessions. Make sure you separate the two. By my count, you should have 190 credits remaining. You also failed to list the heavy blaster pistol on your Possessions entry, but this is a moot point since it is a Military access item and I am allowing only unrestricted and licensed items at character creation. You have some other items on the list that are restricted: hold-out blaster pistol and 2 frag grenades. Remove the heavy blaster pistol, hold-out blaster pistol, and frag grenades from your Possessions and add 1450 to your available credits. You may choose unrestricted or licensed items to replace them. Also note that for licensed items, you have to purchase a license, which is 5% of the cost of the item (the ion pistol requires a license). You will be able to gain restricted, military, and illegal items through play. You will also need a place to store your credits, such as a credit chip. You could carry it as local currency if you wish, however. As a droid, you have different options for ability scores since you have no Constitution score. If you want to use Point Buy, you receive only 21 points. Otherwise, you may use the Standard Score Package. Adjust your ability scores as necessary.[/sblock]
[sblock=RisingPhoenix]I would appreciate it if you could shorten the stat block to adhere to the standard stat block provided in the SE rules. You get 5 Force Points at 1st level, regardless of whether you have the Force Sensitive feat. I count 27 points for your ability scores; 6 for Str, 10 for Dex, 4 for Con, 2 for Int, 3 for Wis, and 2 for Cha. I’d like to see your attack modifiers listed in front of the name of the weapon and damage included after within parentheses. I am not sure where you got the collapsable part for the quarterstaff. Mind pointing out the page number? You should have 145 credits, not 170. Remember a bowcaster has a 75 credit license fee.[/sblock]

Please post your characters to the Rogue's Gallery before posting in the In-Character Thread. Be sure to select a color for your character if you haven't already. May the Force be with you!


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 17, 2007)

Rock'n!   
Thanks! 
I have adjusted his stats accordingly (reducing his dex) and will post him in a moment.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 17, 2007)

You now have 24 points. A 13 Dex cost you 8 points because you have a -2 to Dex.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 17, 2007)

Ugghh! Ok now, +1 to int.


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Sep 17, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> I would appreciate it if you could shorten the stat block to adhere to the standard stat block provided in the SE rules. You get 5 Force Points at 1st level, regardless of whether you have the Force Sensitive feat. I count 27 points for your ability scores; 6 for Str, 10 for Dex, 4 for Con, 2 for Int, 3 for Wis, and 2 for Cha. I’d like to see your attack modifiers listed in front of the name of the weapon and damage included after within parentheses. I am not sure where you got the collapsable part for the quarterstaff. Mind pointing out the page number? You should have 145 credits, not 170. Remember a bowcaster has a 75 credit license fee.




Er,
8+6=14 Str
8+8=16 Dex
8+4=12 Con
8+2=10 Int
8+3=11 Wis
8+2=10 Cha

6+8+4+2+3+2=25. I think you miscalculated, maybe?

Edited the Forcepoints

Edited the BAB for weapons

For the collapsable quarterstaff, Its not in the book, but its just a quarterstaff that telescopes to baton length. I increased the price of a quarterstaff by adding the staff+baton price. It still does the same damage, all it does is make it more portable. I would like to play it just like a baton, with a swift action to make it a quarterstaff.

Edited the credits. All set!


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 17, 2007)

A Dexterity score of 16 costs 10 points, not 8. See the table on page 18.

The collapsible quarterstaff is fine. Neat idea.


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Sep 17, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> A Dexterity score of 16 costs 10 points, not 8. See the table on page 18.
> 
> The collapsible quarterstaff is fine. Neat idea.



Clearly I did miscaluculate! I'll reduce Charisma to an 8 to compensate. Sorry for the blonde moment.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 17, 2007)

RisingPhoenix said:
			
		

> Clearly I did miscaluculate! I'll reduce Charisma to an 8 to compensate. Sorry for the blonde moment.




NP


----------



## Max (Sep 17, 2007)

Before we get too far into things, can you give us some guidelines on how you want to handle the mechanics of the game?  The obvious one is who rolls dice?  I've played where the DM rolls everything, and where the PC's used an online dice roller.  I'm fine with whatever but curious how you plan to handle things.

Also, what are your expectations regarding posting frequency (both for you and for us)?  It helps to know, for instance, if you're only going to post once per day, twice per week, or multiple times a day, and if you're assuming we'll be matching what you're doing.

thanks.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 17, 2007)

I am fine with players rolling their own dice via invisible castle and linking to the die roll in the post. If you do something that requires a die roll without linking to a die roll, I will assume you either overlooked it or didn't realize it required a die roll, in that event, I will roll for you and inform you of the result. For example, if you tell me you want to climb 15 ft. up the wall, but don't give me a Climb check, I will make your Climb checks until you either fall or reach 15 ft. up, at which point I will inform you of the result. Of course, I won't have you retry such a task endlessly until you succeed. In the example above, I would stop if you fell and let you decide whether or not you wanted to retry. Additionally, I won't always warn you of mitigating modifiers to certain tasks (like ACP and climbing) beforehand, but I will inform you in the event the condition caused a failure. For instance, you might forget while stating you wish to climb that you are carrying a heavy load. If you happen to fall, I will remind you after the fall that you realize your heavy weight is checking your progress.

I will be basically be posting as often as I can which is probably once or twice a day. If I ever leave town and will not have access to internet (as I am planning to do this Friday through Sunday), I will inform you via the OOC board. I expect players to post at least once a day, or inform me of a planned absence. In the event of unplanned absences (such as unexpected illness), I will give you at least a week to let me know before dropping you, but I am generally understanding of such things as long as it does not become a habit.


----------



## Max (Sep 17, 2007)

Great - thanks for the quick answer.  That all makes sense.

Now I have some OOC questions about our situation in the game.  

What is the PC's transportation situation?  Do we have access to a space transport of some kind to get off planet?

Assuming we get Bata to tell us what he knows about the Senator, what are we to do with the information?

Who is our superior in Zin's Renegades?  We must have someone who sent us on this mission.

Sorry about all the questions, but we jumped right into things quickly and I'm not clear on some of the details of our work with Zin.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 18, 2007)

Good and very relevant questions max.

Escorting him wasn't the original part of the deal, right? We were here just to get information from him, and now he is changing '_the deal_'.


----------



## Max (Sep 18, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Good and very relevant questions max.
> 
> Escorting him wasn't the original part of the deal, right? We were here just to get information from him, and now he is changing '_the deal_'.




Indeed he is, which is fine of course.  More work for us!  However, I'd hate to get Bata to his ship, watch him fly safely away and then realize we didn't have a ship of our own to escape the now irritated local garrison.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 18, 2007)

Your group has been living on Bespin for at least a short period of time. You were all very recently recruited by Zin through various intermediaries who told you basically what I posted in the background. Who these intermediaries are is not particularly important, although I'm sure FreeXenon has noted I took the liberty of incorporating some of Jinta's background into the current story. In general, your contact with any form of superior representing Zin has been brief and limited to pertinent details only.

You do not have access to a space transport. All you have is basically just your equipment and talent.

Once you get the information on the Senator, the next step will present itself. You were never told what to do with the information. In fact, none of you really know much about Zin or his organization at all, simply that he helps those who oppose the Empire, as long as they are willing to pay. Each of your characters needed jobs or felt the cause was worth supporting for whatever reason you want.

You are correct that escorting Bata was not part of the deal. You were just supposed to meet with him to get some information.


----------



## Max (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok, thanks.  

A follow-up:  if we've been on Bespin for a bit, what is the garrison level of the Empire here from what we've observed?  Does the Empire have an overt presence here, or does Bespin maintain order with it's own security forces, without Empire "supervision."

Just trying to gauge what we know of the potential opposition, in light of Bata's new request for help.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 18, 2007)

Bespin is in the Outer Rim and doesn't really have much of an Empire presence to speak of. Most of the worlds on the OR, as far as I understand it, are not very tightly affiliated with the Empire, even if they are officially part of it. Bespin security forces are tight though, since they have to maintain a strong military to keep pirates from stealing their stores of Tibanna gas.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 18, 2007)

How many notable or semi-notable bounty hunters are present to our knowledge?


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 18, 2007)

Your characters are not particularly sure. You have all been keeping a fairly low profile, and since none of you have ranks in Knowledge (galactic lore), all you know are the basics about the area. It isn't as if Bespin is crawling with bounty hunters, but then again, some bounty hunters prefer to travel in disguise. Of course, it is in the Outer Rim, so there are likely to be more bounty hunters than you would find in the Mid Rim or Core areas. What it boils down to is that you cannot be certain, suffice it to say that there are probably at least a handful in the area.


----------



## Max (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the answers (and patience with the questions).  I swear they get less the longer the game goes.      At the beginning I just like to make sure I understand the assumptions that are on both sides.  Once we've been going a while then we all have in game knowledge to draw on for info.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 18, 2007)

Max, thanks for running ahead of me. That's what I was hoping. I feel so much better now.


----------



## Max (Sep 18, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Max, thanks for running ahead of me. That's what I was hoping. I feel so much better now.




Hey, if you don't want to be in front - don't be a scout, eh?

Besides, I've noticed what a timid soul Jinta is.   

edit: whoops, got my players and characters mixed up.  Should have been joking about Trangle there, not Jinta.  I'll get everyone straight shortly.  I hope.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 19, 2007)

FYI, for combats, I will break every time there is a bad guy acting. Normally I will group enemies together by having them go on the same initiative using the lowest init modifier in the group to help speed things up. On the first round, everyone who goes before the bad guys should post their actions, then I will give a description of the bad guy's actions, then everyone will post their actions. In the event there are two groups of bad guys (which I might do for a boss villain and minions), then the players will basically be split into two action groups; one group acting between each of the bad guys' actions. Let me know if this makes sense or if I need to explain it better.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 19, 2007)

RP, what was the K (tactics) check for? AFAIK, a Knowledge check is a swift action if you want to use expert knowledge.


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Sep 19, 2007)

I checked the book, it was a free action unless I was planning on sharing...but- it was just to see the best way to get the heck outta there


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 19, 2007)

*A few quick questions...*

I have a few questions seeming as I do not have my book handy at work:

What are the rules for sundering their vibroblades with my Light Saber? I am hoping that it does not invoke an AoO or a significant penalty. I do not remember how big of a change it is to SW:SE.

I am also curious if the attack version of Move Light Object is a move action or a standard action?

Thanks....


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 20, 2007)

Found the information... thanks!


----------



## Max (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok, Nyub's note to self:  work on the defense!  My god, who knew Sullustan's were so darn easy to hit?!    :\


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 20, 2007)

Since I haven't addressed turning to the Dark Side yet, I will now. It seems as good a time as ever with bodies strewn all over the bar. I will hold your characters to pretty high standards regarding the Dark Side. After all, the Dark Side is the easy way out and it will often be easier to deal with problems by embracing it. However, if your character ever completely turns to the Dark Side, he/she will become an NPC under my control and you will need to generate a new character at 1st level. Beware the Dark Side, young padawans.


----------



## Max (Sep 21, 2007)

I am on the road Sunday-Wednesday next week.  I'm at a conference where I assume I'll have internet access, however will be tied up most of the day so won't be posting very quickly.

If I'm holding things up, feel free to keep moving and assume Nyub goes along with whatever the plan is. 

Max


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 27, 2007)

I've had a really long day and I have to be up early for work so the next update will be delayed. Also, I'm leaving town this Thursday night for my brother's graduation from the police academy so I may not have time to post the update until Saturday. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the update. It is really appreciated.  
I hope you have fun at the graduation and party!


----------



## Max (Sep 27, 2007)

No problem.  Thanks for keeping us in the loop so we know what the plan is.

Since we're in a pause, I was looking around the SAGA book to see how long it takes to start up the engines.  I can't find anything.  I was looking quickly before heading off to work, so it's very possible I just missed it.  Has anyone seen this info?  I'm just trying to figure out how fast we can get this ship out of here.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 27, 2007)

*No clue.*

No clue.  
 I haven't had a need to look at the ship section yet. I will try to take a look this weekend to see what I can find.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry for the late update everyone. This weekend has been very busy for me, and on top of that I had to come down with a nasty cold too! But I'm feeling better and ready to get back to the updates. I'll be posting an update in a minute here so we can begin the shoot-out in the hanger in earnest.

Max, since the rules seem mum on the action it requires to start a vehicle, I think a full-round action is reasonable for a light freighter. The pilot check to start it would be DC 10 since it is a fairly simple task to just start it up. In the surprise round you can move to the cockpit, on the next round you can start it up, then on the third round you should be able to start flying out so the party has at least a couple rounds to get HX-33 safely on board.

FreeXenon, the penalty for nonproficiency is -5.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 1, 2007)

That's what I was afraid of.    
Updated my post.


----------



## Max (Oct 1, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Max, since the rules seem mum on the action it requires to start a vehicle, I think a full-round action is reasonable for a light freighter. The pilot check to start it would be DC 10 since it is a fairly simple task to just start it up. In the surprise round you can move to the cockpit, on the next round you can start it up, then on the third round you should be able to start flying out so the party has at least a couple rounds to get HX-33 safely on board.




That works for me!

Max


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 5, 2007)

Einan, that sucks.   

You sacrificed yourself for the team. That is admirable and I thank you for it!   
Perhaps we can work it so that someone can salvage pieces from your character along with other stuff found on the ship to easily allow you to bring in a new droid, if you like, or perhpas there is a stow away, of sorts, that knows what Bata is planning?


----------



## Einan (Oct 5, 2007)

Alas, HX-33 died in the way he lived: running away.  

I will think over a new character concept and post it soon.  I'm expecting to play another scoundrel type character.  I dig the shady types.  And this time, more training into deception!

Einan

PS: Airwalkrr, any objections to another droid?  I'm thinking perhaps an R5 type...


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 5, 2007)

Another droid sounds fine. When you say R5 do you mean a 5th degree droid? I don't see an R5 type described in the rulebook. We could say that the droid is another one Bata has stashed aboard the Crossbow, or maybe an independent one that snuck aboard for one reason or another.


----------



## Einan (Oct 5, 2007)

How's this look for a character?

Horst Felk
Medium Male Zabrak Scoundrel 1
Destiny 1; Force Points 5
Init +2; Perception +5;
Languages Zabrak, Basic, Binary
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defense Reflex: 16 (flat-footed 14); Fortitude: 13; Will: 12 
Hit Points: 19 Threshold: 13
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Speed 6 squares
Base Attack Bonus +0, Grp +0
Melee Stun Baton +0
Ranged Sporting Blaster Pistol +2 (3d4)
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Abilities: STR 10 DEX 14 CON 12 INT 13 WIS 10 CHA 14
Talents: Spacehound
Feats: Point Blank Shot, Weapon Prof (Pistols, Simple), Precise Shot
Skills: Deception +7,  Mechanics +6, Perception +5, Pilot +7, Use Computer +6
Possessions: Stun baton, Sporting blaster pistol equipped with Targeting scope (standard), Long range com-link with pocket scrambler, Credit chip (395 credits), Utility Belt, Security kit, 2 Power packs, Hip Holster,, All-temperature cloak
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Experience 0
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Background Horst has had a run of bad luck.  Unlucky at cards, he lost his ship.  Unlucky at love, he was thrown out by his long time girl.  Unlucky at interpersonal communications, he may have threatened a Moff with castration (it was a BIG misunderstanding.)  On the run and without a ship, he’s looking for his luck to change.

Quote:  "It wasn't my fault!  How was I supposed to know they'd built in a self destruct?  And failed to properly label it?  I mean, sure it was the big red button, but it could have been a GOOD big red button!"


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks good to me. If you'd like, we can say your new character has stowed away aboard the _Crossbow_ so you can participate in the firefight that's about to begin.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 5, 2007)

Yea! Happy Days!


----------



## Einan (Oct 5, 2007)

Works for me!  Horst is all about the stowing away.

Einan


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 6, 2007)

As a side note, a standard YT-1300 doesn't come outfitted with shields.


----------



## Max (Oct 6, 2007)

Ah.  Well, presumably Nyub would have known that.  You can mark his reaction down to the fact that someone is about to be shooting at us.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of an update. I was waiting to see if Einan wanted to pop up with his new character. I will post an update tomorrow.


----------



## Einan (Oct 11, 2007)

Sorry mate, I thought you'd want to set up something.  Shall I go ahead or wait for you?


----------



## Einan (Oct 12, 2007)

Gents, I'll be on vacation until 10/22 with limited internet access.  Go ahead and NPC Horst if you need to.  I'll pop in occasionally and put in my fifty-seven pence.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 12, 2007)

Have fun!


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 12, 2007)

If Einan will be on vacation, I will just let him show up when it is convenient.

Update going up in the next few minutes.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry this game has been passing to the wayside. I was waiting for Rising Phoenix to post but we appear to have lost Jinta. I will NPC her for the time being. In the meantime, assuming her player doesn't return, I will be recruiting alternates.

For those interested in being an alternate, please submit a character and (very) brief summary of the character's history/personality. Take a look at the IC thread if you want to see how the game is progression so far. The current characters include a sullustan scout, a zabrak scoundrel, and an ithorian jedi. We had a human soldier but her player is missing.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 19, 2007)

Uuh... airwalkrr, I've been waiting for this kind of opportunity for some time. I don't yet have a full character but I was thinking either a wookiee, haven't yet decided what class he would be, scout or soldier I quess. Or then another jedi for the group, perhaps twi'lek. Well a wookiee jedi would be cool but that would probably be a little too weird, since officially there's been only three wookiee jedi. Now this became a rant, but if you like any of those ideas I could work a better background.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh. One more possible idea for a human jedi. An ex clone-trooper who didn't agree with order 66 and instead saved the hive of a jedi he was supposed to help kill. They both wen't into hiding and during that time the jedi trained him.

But those wookiee ideas are my favourite, if you can agree with a character who will not be understood by most. I can add translation to anything he says though in a spoiler-block.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 20, 2007)

Well. I got bored and created a background for a wookiee jedi, hope you like it. I would so love to play Worraarr:

Worraarr was brought to the order by the great master Tyvokka himself almost 50 years ago. Training an impatient and ferocius wookiee to become a calm jedi has never been an easy task but Tyvokka saw the same potential in this infant as Yoda once saw in him. And so it was that for 40 years halls of the academy saw a bright red wookiee learning the jedi code. He heard many stories about Tyvokka and aspired to become just like him. And then finally during the clone-wars his studies at the academy were over when he was accepted as a padawan by a bothan master Girov Hu'lya. Unfortunately this was only days before Order 66 took effect. Master Girov and Worraarr were luckily flying on a small liner at the time and managed to avoid the initial slaughter. They went into hiding and during this time Girov continued to teach Worraarr. But a year ago they were found and while pushing Worraarr into a transport Girov lost his life.

Worraarr is all too easy to regognize because of his flaming red furr and he decided that he must do something about this. So he did something unheard of for a wookiee and got some clothes. Now he hides among people on different spacestations, wearing large grey robes and under it a skintight black jumpsuit, boots and gloves. He has managed to get his hands on old clone-trooper helmet which he has emptied of everything unnecessary to make room for wookiee head and then painted black. He passes along as a mute feoorin mercenary named Vyk and communicates with a pair of vox-boxes. He tries to keep a low profile and so he keeps force-using to a minimum and his lightsaber hidden, instead using more conventional weapons.

Worraarr is a big wookiee, almost two and half meters tall, with a bright flaming red fur. He is calm for a wookiee but given sufficient reason he will be as ferocious as his brethren. Worraarr's lightsaber has a yellow blade and a curved hilt, as master Girov was practitioner of Makashi form combat and taught what he could in such a short time to Worraarr.




On an unrelated note, this is a good site to find tidbits about SW universe: http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm not opposed to the idea of a wookie jedi in general, but I would prefer you play a character from either the noble or soldier class to round out the group. We currently have a sullustan scout, a zabrak scoundrel, and an ithorian jedi.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 21, 2007)

I'd really love to play the jedi, something guardian style so he would be somewhat soldier-like. But then again with just a few minor tweaks in the background he could well be just a soldier. Having been bodyguard to Girov instead of apprentice. Or if you don't oppose it I could start with jedi and multiclass to soldier for those soldier talents which are something I really could use too, when we hit second level.


----------



## Max (Oct 21, 2007)

Blackrat, you may not have read through the whole OOC post (it's 3 pages long after all    ) however one of the campaign constraints airwalkrr established for his game was he wanted only one PC per class.  In fact, he got 2 jedi submissions out of the 5 people who first responded, and dropped one so there wouldn't be two jedi.

Not trying to speak for airwalkrr, as I'm fine with whatever he wants to do with the game he's running.  However, I wanted you to know what the original "rules of the game" were that we all created characters under.

Max


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 21, 2007)

Max is right. I want there to be diversity in the role represented by each member of the party. Part of that means having access to different sets of class abilities. Since I don't intend to allow much multiclassing, your original class should be the core of your character's identity. Since I want this to be a game about a group of Star Wars universe characters and not a game about Jedi, I prefer to limit the number of Jedi to one. Hope you understand.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah, I missed that as I skimmed through the OOC. And I'd be happy to play a wookiee soldier if that's okay. Need to do some modding to the background though. He obviously doesn't have as much need to hide himself as he would as a jedi  . Let's see what I can whip up.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 22, 2007)

I would like to propose a droid soldier or technician if you allow droids. It would be at the service of the jedi, since Ithorians use droids very often. A rouge unit that seems to be more efficient with some wild behavior than with it base programing. 
I'll work it out when you tell me if droids are allowed.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 22, 2007)

Okay. Background for Worraarr as a soldier:

Worraarr was never a typical wookiee. He left Kashyyk at a young age to see the galaxy and got hired to pilot a small freighter "the Fly". Then came the day he met Girov, a bothan jedi, when Girov booked a passage on the Fly in order to get to Bakuria on a diplomatic mission. On that fatefull evening the order 66 took effect and in a moment Girov was no longer a hero but a hunted outlaw. The other crew of the Fly wanted to turn Girov in but to a wookiee this was a dishonorable thing to do. So he and Girov fled and hid on Bakuria for few years until they were found by imperial forces. Girov lost his life and Worraarr was left dying. But somehow he survided. *During their time on Bakuria Girov tried to teach Worraarr to control his rage, and was succesfull to some degree. Worraarr is a bit more calm than his brethren and his vox-box includes the start of jedi-code, spoken by Girov, to remind him to stay calm.* Now alone Worraarr has been hopping from station to station, using a vox-box to communicate with those who don't understand shyriiwook. To return home now would be a disgrace as he shamed his family by leaving. Worraarr is a big wookiee, almost two and half meters tall, with a bright flaming red fur. Because of his furr he is all too easy to regognise, and as an jedi-collabarator he is an outlaw. Luckily he isn't the most valuable hunt and as such not actively searched but he has been forced to do the unheard and wear clothing. So he has gotten big grey robes to hide in. Today he was contacted by some underlings of a man named Zin. Apparently he needs the help of talented individuals who aren't on good terms with the empire.

I'm going to go with brawler talents and try to optimize his pilot and mechanic skills. And spend some money on a vox-box so the others can undertand him at least a little.
Going to get a bowcaster and some melee weapon. Perhaps a Ryyk. Maybe having been modified with vibro-tech, so it would be statistically just like vibro-blade.

[sblock=Sheet]Worraarr
Wookiee Soldier 1
Destiny 1; Force 5
Init 1; Senses Perception 0
Languages: Basic, Shyriiwook, Binary.
---------------------------------------------
Defenses Ref 12 (flatfooted 11), Fort 14, Will 10
Hp 32; Treshold 14
---------------------------------------------
Speed 6
Melee 4
-Vibro-Ryyk; 2d6+3
Ranged 2
-Bowcaster; 3d10
-Sporting pistol; 3d4
Base attack 1
---------------------------------------------
str 16, dex 12, con 14, int 12, wis 10, cha 9
Talents: Melee Smash,
Feats: Armor prof light; medium, Weapon prof pistol; rifle; simple; advanced melee,
Skills: mechanics 6, pilot 6, use computer 6, endurance 7
Special: Extraordinary Recuperation, Rage, Take 10 Climb, Reroll intimidate.
Possessions: Bowcaster, Vibro-blade, Vox-Box, Energy cell, 20 caster bolts, Sporting blaster pistol, Power pack, Hip holster, Back-sheat, Tool kit, All-temperature cloak, Mesh Tape, Credits 108.[/sblock]
Phrases with Vox-Box: "Yes." "No." "Maybe." "Greetings." "Take me to you chieftain." "I will rip your arms off." "Back off." "Hungry." "I am Worraarr." "How much?" "Give." and "There is no passion." The other phrases are recorded as mechanised voices and sounds metallic like droids. The last phrase was recorded by Girov and therefore has a calm deep tone to it.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 23, 2007)

Worrarr looks good to me so far, Blackrat. Can't wait to see his full block.

Voda Vosa, I'd be willing to entertain the idea of a 5th character if you are interested in playing a noble (perhaps the senator they are planning to meet). If for some reason Blackrat has to drop, you could play a soldier instead. Droids are fine.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 23, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Voda Vosa, I'd be willing to entertain the idea of a 5th character if you are interested in playing a noble (perhaps the senator they are planning to meet). If for some reason Blackrat has to drop, you could play a soldier instead. Droids are fine.




Fair enogh, does he have to be of a special race? Which ones could I use?


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 23, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Worrarr looks good to me so far, Blackrat. Can't wait to see his full block.



Worraarr's been updated. If it's okay I can post it to RG. I'm going to take skill-focus on pilot skill at next level. I bolded the edit I made to the background and included modified phrases to his Vox-Box. I hope that's okay since his mechanics skill is good enough to modify it.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 23, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Fair enogh, does he have to be of a special race? Which ones could I use?




Since we are playing pre-Episode IV, any race that isn't anachronistic (like ewok) is fine.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 23, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Worraarr's been updated. If it's okay I can post it to RG. I'm going to take skill-focus on pilot skill at next level. I bolded the edit I made to the background and included modified phrases to his Vox-Box. I hope that's okay since his mechanics skill is good enough to modify it.




That's fine. Go ahead and post him. You'll be introduced when the party next lands since two stowaways (especially a wookie) would stretch the imagination a bit.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 24, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> That's fine. Go ahead and post him. You'll be introduced when the party next lands since two stowaways (especially a wookie) would stretch the imagination a bit.



Yeah, I agree. I actually pictured him to be spending time in some cantina waiting for his contact to arrive.


----------



## Max (Oct 25, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah, I agree. I actually pictured him to be spending time in some cantina waiting for his contact to arrive.




We'll do our best to not get blown up, so we can meet you.  

Max


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 25, 2007)

BTW. Thanks Max for pointing me the opening in this game.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2007)

I decided to make a Bith noble, if that is ok. I have him almost ready. 
1 level character 25 points buy isn't it?


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 25, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> I decided to make a Bith noble, if that is ok. I have him almost ready.
> 1 level character 25 points buy isn't it?



Well, at least I did Worraarr that way so I quess it would be a safe presumption  . Actually, if it's okay with you and airwalkrr, Worraarr might have been hired by Zin's associates to keep the senator alive until a bigger group can join them? That way we could jump aboard same time and these two might have already developed some trust between eachother.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2007)

Alright for me =D


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 28, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> I decided to make a Bith noble, if that is ok. I have him almost ready.
> 1 level character 25 points buy isn't it?




Yes, that is correct.

And did you mean Bothan? I'm not sure what a Bith is.

Also, it might work out well if your character is a close friend of Senator Entress. As a noble that would make perfect sense.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 28, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well, at least I did Worraarr that way so I quess it would be a safe presumption  . Actually, if it's okay with you and airwalkrr, Worraarr might have been hired by Zin's associates to keep the senator alive until a bigger group can join them? That way we could jump aboard same time and these two might have already developed some trust between eachother.




Actually that sounds like a capital idea! For the time being, you know that Senator Entress is waiting in the Denouva system while pretending nothing unusual is going on. However, you know he has plans to escape the system as soon as Zin's Renegades arrive. He has no desire to be present when Darth Vader comes to visit. He has kept all but his closest aides in the dark about his plan.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 28, 2007)

I mean Bith, you know, those big head aliens that are always playing a flute-like instrument. Big black eyes. some what shorties.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah, it's not in the core-book but here's a saga-edition conversion from here: http://www.saga-edition.com/species/alien.php#b
I filled the no change parts manually from the original book.

*Bith*

*Ability Modifiers*: -2 con, +2 int, +2 cha.
*Medium-size*.
*Speed*: Bith base speed is 6 squares.
*Heightened Smell*: Bith can identify an individual by the smell at a range of 10 meters with a succesfull wisdom check (DC 15).
*Micro-Vision*: Bith may reroll Perception checks when limiting the use of this skill to 2 squares.
Bith suffer double the range penalties (-4 for short, -10 for medium, and -20 for long).
*Meditative Trance*: A bith doesn't sleep but instead enters a meditative trance. He gains the benefits of 8 hours of sleep with 4 hours in trance. The trance may be entered only once in a standard day. During the trance bith stays somewhat aware of his surroundings an may roll perception checks to avoid being surprised.
*Automatic Languages*: Basic, Bith.

And here's Bith entry in wookieepedia: http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Bith


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 29, 2007)

Sure, that sounds fine. Sorry I didn't realize what you are talking about. You might have missed it when I said I'm not well versed on the Star Wars universe other than what takes place in the movies.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 29, 2007)

Me nether =P, just was looking at the ultimate aliens book of a friend, and happen to see that race =)


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 29, 2007)

Can't wait to see Worraarr's short new friend  . So I quess Worraarr has been spending the last few days with Senator Entress and his Bith friend? I hope either of them understands shyriiwook  .


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm working on him, but still don't have the book. Hopefully I'll have it in my power by tomorrow.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 30, 2007)

Hurray! I got it! and half price! lol


I'm getting to it!


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 30, 2007)

Post when you're ready. There's no hurry at the moment.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 30, 2007)

Well here is my first Star wars saga edition character. Tell me anything amiss
I was not certain, if you will supply my some background information about my character function in the politics and the such

```
Mithos Fuldin
Bith Noble 1

Init +5 
Languages Basic Bith Ithorian Sullustan Wookiee 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Defense 16 Destiny
Reflex: 12  Fortitude: 12 ; Will: 14
Hit Points: 19 Threshold: 12
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Speed 6 squares
Base Attack Bonus +0, Grp +0
Ranged Ion Pistol +0(+1 at 30 ft) (3d6+1) 
–––––––––––––––––––––––––
Abilities: STR 10 DEX 10 CON 12 INT 15 WIS 12 CHA 16

Race abilities:
Heightened Smell: Bith can identify an individual by the smell at a range of 10 meters with a succesfull wisdom check (DC 15).
Micro-Vision: Bith may reroll Perception checks when limiting the use of this skill to 2 squares.
Bith suffer double the range penalties (-4 for short, -10 for medium, and -20 for long).
Meditative Trance: A bith doesn't sleep but instead enters a meditative trance. He gains the benefits of 8 hours of sleep with 4 hours in trance. The trance may be entered only once in a standard day. During the trance bith stays somewhat aware of his surroundings an may roll perception checks to avoid being surprised.

Feats(class): Linguist, Weapons (pistols, simple), Weapon focus (Ion blaster)

Talents: Inspire Confidence.

Skills:         
Deception   8
Persuasion  8 
Gather info 8
Initiative  5
Use computer7
Perception  6
Knowledge(Bureaucracy)   7
Knowledge(Galactic Lore) 7

Possessions: (total to spend 4800)
Stun baton   15
Energy cell  30
Power pack   25
Power Recharger 100 
Commlink LR 250
Pocket scrambler 400
Code cylinder  500
Credit chip  100
Datapad   1000
Aquata Breather	350
All Temp. Cloak	100 
Utility Belt	500
Ion pistol(+targeting scope)   350
Hip Holster  25
Tool kit  250
Security kit 750

Credits 65
```


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 1, 2007)

Voda. I read through your character and since you asked help checking it here's the mistakes I noticed:
-There's no more basic defence stat, it has been put together with reflex. So reflex is essentially the same thing as defence in the old edition.
-You're short two languages. You get bonus languages equal to your int modifier and becouse you have linguist feat you get 1+int languages more. So I quess you forgot to pick your starting bonus languages.

I think that was all.

EDIT: Oh, and BTW, I think I havent said this yet: Your dancing pill is hypnotic  . It's fricking awesome    .


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 1, 2007)

I'll edit soon enough.

I know, I HAD to put it, its like if it's commanding me!


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 2, 2007)

I think you have one too many skills. Other than that, it looks good Voda.

As for his involvement in politics, Denouva is a mostly human system so he is probably a minor functionary who was brought to the system for his administrative expertise but has found himself the target of a small bit of persecution after the creation of the Empire simply because he is an alien. His friendship with Senator Entress is strong partly because Entress doesn't share the bigotry of many of the politicians who kow-tow to the Emperor.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 2, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> I think you have one too many skills. Other than that, it looks good Voda.



Nah. Nobles get 6+int trained skills and he has 8 so it should be right.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 2, 2007)

Oops. I miscounted.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 5, 2007)

Einan, make sure you post your new character to the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Max (Nov 5, 2007)

LOL!  I would have bet big credits that Bata was going to stiff us on our fee.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm just wondering, how much time till we appear =)


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 6, 2007)

New characters will step on stage as soon as the Crossbow reaches Denouva and meets with the Senator, which should be any day (RL) now.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi there everyone,
First of all i post because i'm following your game with interest. I mailed airwalkrr if i could join the RP sometime if there'd be any openings in the future (i've got an idea for a Bothan scoundrel), and in the meantime i decided to leave my comment, say hi and wish everyone lots of fun! Hopefully i'll meet y'all in RP sometime!


----------



## Max (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm going to be on vacation starting tomorrow, through the 23rd.  I will have my laptop however I'll be on vacation so won't be online as much.  We're taking the family to Cancun (sunshine!) where I expect to be able to get online but don't know it for a fact.  So if I disappear for the whole week you'll know it didn't work.

If I'm holding up the game at any point, assume Nyub goes along with the majority or NPC him as needed.

Max


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2007)

Cool! I will be going for a week starting on December 1.


----------



## Max (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice coincidence!  That would have been really funny if our vacations overlapped.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, it would and it would have been a great place to meet.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 18, 2007)

That's cool, Max. Sorry about the delay, btw. I've been working 12 hour shifts at work and haven't had time for posting. Things should pick up here shortly.


----------



## Max (Nov 25, 2007)

I have returned from Cancun.  Had a great time relaxing with the family.  Of course, this means FreeXenon is headed there.  Hope you have as much fun as we did.

Max


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 25, 2007)

[sblock=Voda Vosa]Mithos will be at the Emporium to greet the characters. He will be anxious to take them to meet Senator Entress at his home. He isn't willing to discuss much at the Emporium, preferring to allow Entress to explain things himself. But Mithos can introduce himself and his occupation and relation to Entress, as we discussed. He is a minor functionary at the Emporium of Business and Entress' closest confidante.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 25, 2007)

So is Worraarr with Mithos or with the senator?


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 26, 2007)

Worroarr is with the senator, but the two are not far apart, plotically speaking (yes, I made that up).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 26, 2007)

Shall I jump right in, right now? or will you make a further description?


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 26, 2007)

*Cancun (Dec 1 to Dec 9)*

I will be gone and mostly unavailable from this Saturday (Dec 1) until they next following Monday (Dec 10) while the wife and I are vacationing in Cancun.

If you need to NPC me while I am gone, feel free. I do not know what kind of access I will have while I am there. Please err of the side of taking control to keep things going instead of not. 

If I do have access I will try to tear my eyes from my wife long enough to post.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 26, 2007)

*Double Post*

Admins feel free to delete.
Someone can report this post for me.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 27, 2007)

Jump right in, V.


----------



## Max (Dec 2, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Now that you got me safely away from Bespin, I'm really more along for the ride than anything. It's time for you to take center stage. Then, in a low whisper, he raises his eye ridges (kind of like eyebrows) a few times, saying, You're Zen's Renegades, right? The flashy stuff is for you guys to figure out.




 Nice one, airwalkrr.  NPC's are to be seen not heard.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 7, 2007)

So what's happening? You forgot the game Airwalkrr or waiting FX to return? I'm just getting impatient to get to play Worraarr, don't mind me .


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 10, 2007)

*I'm back and a little more tan*

I am back from Cancun.   
Hopefully my wife and I will have pictures and stuff posted this week.

I should have a post up in a little bit.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 11, 2007)

Just busy at work is all. In case I hadn't mentioned before, I'm a retail manager so this is a really hectic time of year for me. If I miss posting for a few days, it more likely means I just crashed on the sofa as soon as I got home, not that I forgot.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh, Wow! Good luck with that. 
I wish you a great holiday with no crazies!


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 11, 2007)

So this wookiee standing guard was Worraarr right? Okay for me to jump in?

And nice to hear nothing's really srewed up. I was kinda worried when you almost disappeared.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 12, 2007)

Yes, the wookie is Worroar. Feel free to contribute to the IC thread now!


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi guys. Sorry I haven't posted in like a week. I've been working 15 hours a day at my store and I literally haven't had the time. It's probably going to be like this until after Christmas. After that I'll get back to my regular semi-daily posting.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 20, 2007)

Good luck with the craziness.
I'll be here a waiting.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry about the lack of an update in a while. Truth is I am kind of stuck. I am trying to work on how I want the next scene to unfold and I can't figure out what to do with it exactly. I don't think splitting up is going to make as much sense as I thought, so I may just have the senator change his mind and suggest you stay together. Anyway, this game isn't dead. I'll try to get an update posted this week.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm still hoping to resurrect this game. I need to take some time to plan out what is going to happen. I've never run Star Wars before and it is giving me some creative headaches I did not originally anticipate. I will continue to post updates periodically until I have decided on a course of action.


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 2, 2008)

I have enjoyed it thus far. 
I am looking forward to it. =) 

Thank you for the update.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 26, 2008)

Alright guys, here's the last update. I just took a new job (better pay!) but I will typically be working longer hours. I decided to focus on just two of my games so I won't be able to run this one for the time being. Sorry to all involved. It was fun and perhaps we can pick it up again when my schedule frees up.


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the update.


Congrats and good luck! =)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 26, 2008)

Have fun playing, see you around!


----------

